# Who's up for...



## mvslay (May 6, 2007)

Who would be up for an online shooting match. Obviously it would be an honor system arangement. We would have to come up with a standard target and set of conditions. I think it would be a unique way for the community to bond/compete.


----------



## PanaDP (Jul 20, 2007)

I've never participated but isn't that what the monthly shooting contest at the top of this forum is for?


----------



## tgrogan (Sep 4, 2007)

PanaDP said:


> I've never participated but isn't that what the monthly shooting contest at the top of this forum is for?


Yes, that is what it's for, but if you look at it, you'll see that the last one was around November of 2006.

To answer the question, YES, I would certainly be up for it.


----------



## mvslay (May 6, 2007)

tgrogan said:


> Yes, that is what it's for, but if you look at it, you'll see that the last one was around November of 2006.
> 
> To answer the question, YES, I would certainly be up for it.


Wow I've been posting here for months, and I've never seen that thread.

It looked like Shipwreck was the moderator/judge. If you're out there Shipwreck would you want to help me get one together for October.

I'd like to do one that is a CCW @ 7 yards.


----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

Count me in.
Online matches can only measure accuracy. Many people don't have electronic timers or turning targets to factor in speed.
One of my favorite games when at the range with friends is "dot shooting," using one of the many free targets from mytargets.com.

http://mytargets.com/target23 half inch on grid.pdf

Fire one shot at each dot, see how many dots you can hit. (Anything touching, even an "edger," counts as a hit.) Seven yards is plenty hard enough.

Another fun game is a trigger control exercise that Rob Leatham uses in his class: Shoot the smallest group you can, firing two handed, right handed, and left handed. For an online contest, say five shots each way, for a total of fifteen shots. Use some bullseye target that everybody can download (there are several on mytargets.com), and go for highest score.

Another fun contest would be to try to duplicate Mel Gibson's Lethal Weapon "smiley face." Put up a blank piece of paper, 8.5x11, and do one shot each for eyes and nose, and five shots for the mouth, see who can do the best smiley face.


----------



## mvslay (May 6, 2007)

Shipwreck passed on some of the general info. It appears that it will require the participation of a moderator to pull it off as it was done before. I have a PM in with one of the Moderator types. It has been read but not replied.


----------



## Jake (Oct 14, 2007)

YIKES!

I just started a topic on the Monthly Contest....didn't realize it was 2006!!

I'm up for as monthly contest!


----------



## RightTurnClyde (Oct 24, 2007)

*I'm up for it.*

I'm still a newbie, but I'd participate. I like the idea of the Lethal Weapon smiley face, but we might have to start that one at 5 yards! :mrgreen:

One question though: Why does it require a moderator? Why can't someone just start a thread, post the rules, and everyone be on the honor system?


----------



## Jake (Oct 14, 2007)

I see no reason as to why not.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Here is this month's contest: http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=10338.

I look forward to seeing next month's contest. Will it be elves, reindeer, or Santa himself? Perhaps an even greater challenge might be shooting the ornaments off a tree or "lighting" the Hanukkah candles with a bullet!


----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

Mike Barham said:


> Here is this month's contest: http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=10338.
> 
> I look forward to seeing next month's contest. Will it be elves, reindeer, or Santa himself? Perhaps an even greater challenge might be shooting the ornaments off a tree or "lighting" the Hanukkah candles with a bullet!


Great ideas! 
http://www.flickr.com/photo_zoom.gne?id=319974157&size=o


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

milquetoast said:


> Great ideas!
> http://www.flickr.com/photo_zoom.gne?id=319974157&size=o


Holy moly, that's funny. :mrgreen:


----------

